# Thinking of Cyprus but not set on it



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

Hi, I moved to Costa da Caparica Portugal 8 months ago and I love the people and the prices but the winter was terrible!

Four months of rain and the streets were almost deserted; apparently the locals mostly stay at home in the evening in the winter months.

Right now the place has become more cheerful and I feel happy but I'm not excited about October onwards :-(

I mentioned Cyprus only because I've been there a few times and liked it but am totally open to suggestions. Don't mind a small town on the mainland but would prefer not to be more than 45 minutes from a big town.

Right now I pay €350 for a one bedroom and living room.

Any hints or pointers would be appreciated.

I dread the idea of moving again but my lease ends Aug 31 so I have to think about alternatives.

I have a UK passport.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## nicklc (Nov 15, 2008)

I think you need the Cyprus forum.


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

nicklc said:


> I think you need the Cyprus forum.


Sorry I didn't know that was one ..


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*moving to greece*

Have you thought of Crete near Chania or Iraklio,they are university towns I believe so wouldnt go dead in the winter.Lots of expats live there so you could probably hook-up with different nationalities if you wanted.The winters there are fairly easy I think,even in Athens we still swim sometimes in November at a sea-fed lake 1 hour out of the city and Crete is a long way down.


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

concertina said:


> Have you thought of Crete near Chania or Iraklio,they are university towns I believe so wouldnt go dead in the winter.Lots of expats live there so you could probably hook-up with different nationalities if you wanted.The winters there are fairly easy I think,even in Athens we still swim sometimes in November at a sea-fed lake 1 hour out of the city and Crete is a long way down.


Thanks.

I will check out your suggestions.

Somebody just offered me a 3 bedroom apartment in middle upper class Athens for €250 a month. 

He did stipulate, "no sub letting".

He is a Greek that lives in Australia and the apartment is fully furnished and the electricity is turned on!

I have a UK passport.

What would I need to do to get a bank account and internet etc. ?


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*bank account and phone connection in greece*

If you look back at Expat Forum post by The Grocer you will see requirements for opening a bank account in Greece,I dont think you need a tax number but you do I believe for your phone connection,go to ...3rd December 2012 from Kassandra and you will see replies from The Grocer and others,its under....opening a bank account in greece....there may be other postings on this subject.it looks like Euro Bank may be nicer.I pay 29 euro every month for land line national,most countries international and internet with Wind with half hour mobile to other Wind mobiles per month,there are lots of good deals,the information is on line as well.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I've moved this thread to the Cyprus forum as that is what the OP was posting about.


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

concertina said:


> If you look back at Expat Forum post by The Grocer you will see requirements for opening a bank account in Greece,I dont think you need a tax number but you do I believe for your phone connection,go to ...3rd December 2012 from Kassandra and you will see replies from The Grocer and others,its under....opening a bank account in greece....there may be other postings on this subject.it looks like Euro Bank may be nicer.I pay 29 euro every month for land line national,most countries international and internet with Wind with half hour mobile to other Wind mobiles per month,there are lots of good deals,the information is on line as well.


Useful stuff!

Thanks very much,

Michael


----------

